#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  Download Admit Cards WBJEE  2016 at www.wbjeeb.nic.in

## bablidager

WBJEE Board candidates waiting to download their admit card 2016 don’t  need to wait anymore. The WBJEE admit cards

2016 have been declared  online at wbjeeb.nic.in.

To  download West Bengal Joint Entrance Exam admit card 2016 candidates  have to visit the official website and enter the required information  including roll number, registration number and password.WBJEE 2016  examination has been scheduled to take place on May 17, 2016. Click Here Download west Bengal Joint Entrance Exam Admit Card





  Similar Threads: JEE Advanced 2016 Admit cards released Today CLAT 2014 Admit Cards BITSAT 2014 Admit Cards Available for Download Odisha JEE admit cards to be available from April 20 JEE Mains Admit Cards 2014

----------

